# Seeking fight RP, looking for various types of opponents



## Kajm (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey there! My name is Kajm, You can find my OC bio here www.furaffinity.net: Kajm-Lizard by Kajm


As you can see Kajm is a very powerful creature- but I will add here that because of his own mistake he experiences power fluctuations. While he is normally in the 65-ton lifting range, he can be as weak as a human at times.
He has massive healing ability and can take a great deal of pain and keep fighting. He is immortal so dying is not an issue- and NO, if you consider that godmodding, then Highlander never should have been made.

Being a shape-shifter he has several forms, your choice: Otter, Lizard, Wolf, Elk (or deer), Horse (Friesian), Roo.
He prefers hand-to-hand combat, anything from sparring to boxing to to-the-death.
This RP would of course take place in notes, outside of this forum.

I am seeking anyone right now who has a Human Amazon among their OCs. Battle to the death, his or hers.
We can negotiate other fighters if you prefer. Other details we can cover in notes.

I would like to be able to generate a story** from the finished RP, to be posted here on FA, with credits back to Kajm's opponent and their creator. If you don't wish to go that route I'd still like to fight.

Take a look at the stories in my gallery, I think you will find I write quite well!

Note me if you are interested, Please!

**I write quite well on my own, of course. Read my stories on FA And DA and you shall see.
But there is that randomness that comes from interaction which makes the story Unique, and I'd like to do that.

*further edit* there were responses to this post initially, but both proved to be trolls- one racist, and one going on about nothing. All have been removed.

*further edit* And those who mention god-modding in their threads, are very clearly being intellectually dishonest


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2016)

"He is immortal so dying is not an issue"

"He prefers hand-to-hand combat, anything from sparring to boxing to to-the-death"

Setting aside the semantic problem of what exactly 'to to-the-death' is, isn't a fight to the death rather one sided if your character is immortal?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2016)

Kajm said:


> Perhaps I have phrased that wrong. Or perhaps not... Kajm's entire purpose in his long life is to fight evil, one Major one in particular. So fights to the death are mostly against those who need to die- although sometimes they haven't been and that's a problem he's stuck with.
> 
> There's also the possibility that the fight has *been agreed to on the premise that he plans to heal and return them to life, *which is something he can do when he resurrects, as he has access to his true powers for a few moments after that.
> 
> ...



This comment actually reminded me of a cult leader in Pakistan who claimed he could 'raise the dead' and killed one of his followers to prove it. You can guess how that turned out: tribune.com.pk: Too trusting: Pir kills follower for miracle of life - The Express Tribune


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2016)

Kajm said:


> So let's see: my OC, Kajm, has god**-level powers when he resurrects and can do what he claims. This human does not and he failed. I don't get the comparison.
> 
> **- god as in 'gods,' not The God.



The unfortunate difference is that the guy wasn't fictional. 

But anyway, I'm sure someone will want to roleplay kick your otter in the nuts repeatedly, good luck.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 24, 2016)

While my sparring character isn't amazonian or the like, it might still be a fun match.  I actually already posted an open challenge thread for it.

forums.furaffinity.net: Ichi-gou Is Ornery (OOC Thread)

Ah, I see one thing you included in there was that it would be via notes.  I'll have to pass on that.  Looking for a forum battle.


----------



## Kajm (Feb 26, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> While my sparring character isn't amazonian or the like, it might still be a fun match.  I actually already posted an open challenge thread for it.
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: Ichi-gou Is Ornery (OOC Thread)
> 
> Ah, I see one thing you included in there was that it would be via notes.  I'll have to pass on that.  Looking for a forum battle.



Oh! I didn't even realize that was your char... the change of names at the end of the thread threw me off, I thought it was Brassy.

I hadn't realized when I came by that the forum was set up to have the RPs here- I suppose it pays to read the sticky note! Having said that, I rather prefer to do them in private.

And once again, apologies for my interactions with those other people. I must honestly say that the first person to respond came across as hostile and offered nothing of substance. Having dealt with such people for many years over at Deviantart, I responded accordingly. Eh.


----------



## Lemurboy072 (Mar 1, 2016)

If it was possible, would you rather have the fight take place in a chatzy since that is what I'm pretty used to using for fights or if also possible, the RP Chatroom I reside in on kongregate which is basically a site with flash games and a chatroom interface next to the game.


----------



## Kajm (Mar 2, 2016)

Lemurboy072 said:


> If it was possible, would you rather have the fight take place in a chatzy since that is what I'm pretty used to using for fights or if also possible, the RP Chatroom I reside in on kongregate which is basically a site with flash games and a chatroom interface next to the game.



Good morning!
It may be possible, could you note me the links on FurAffinity? I go by the same handle there.
We live in a very rural area and connection is slow, so I may end up wanting to stick with notes at FA if that will still work for you. Also, do you have a page on FA?

*edit* I just realized, a page with flash games... that's one I would prefer to avoid *lol* as I said, very rural, limited usage per month.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 4, 2016)

Okay, I will be Odin. Sleipnir shall eat well tonight.


----------



## Kajm (Mar 6, 2016)

ElZorroValdez said:


> Okay, I will be Odin. Sleipnir shall eat well tonight.



"Allfather Odin, well met! I knew your father, Bor, before he became a god. Before his mortal memories faded... back in the day when the military academies of both the Norse and the Hellene were at the forefront of a cold war between your two worlds-

But I see in your eyes that you do not believe me; no matter.
I know You; I know your power. And I know the moment you laid eyes upon me that you saw how my true powers are bound and useless.
If I stood against you for a single minute I would be pleased.
But as I know you to be a man- pardon, a god of honor, I know you could only be speaking in jest.

Having said that, allow me to make a counter-suggestion: You mentioned Sleipnir.
Recast his mold. Present him in anthropomorphic form; grant him a reasonable intelligence for the duration, and I shall combat him."

"I'm going to want to play odds-"
"Ruhk? Hush."

"What say you, Allfather?"


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 12, 2016)

I've lived before this Timeline began, but I never encountered a Lir before, maybe I should travel more, and stop throwing rocks all day


----------



## Kajm (Mar 18, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> I've lived before this Timeline began, but I never encountered a Lir before, maybe I should travel more, and stop throwing rocks all day



Were you looking for an RP?


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 18, 2016)

More of a spectator


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

Bring it on I can do this all day


----------

